# Nervous stuttering



## DeeperUnderstanding

I've had this happen to me recently. Whenever I get extremely nervous, I stutter. Sometimes I can barely get a word out. I don't know where it's coming from, but it makes me very uncomfortable, plus other people's reactions haven't exactly been pleasant.

I had it happen again when I went to Coscos to pick up a prescription about an hour ago. :no


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

tony0306 said:


> I totally stutter when I'm nervous. I continue 'trying' to talk until they understand me. If you 'try' to continue then the persons reaction will usually change from whatever it was to "really try to listen to you to understand what you're trying to say".


I guess so, but the problem is that I get frustrated, and then I get a negative reaction. I'll try continuing next time.

I know I'm capable of not stuttering when I'm not nervous, so maybe I just need to realize that I'm not going to die if I stutter.



> If you approach it as no big deal, others usually do so too. That's my experience.
> 
> You know, on a side note, I get migrane headaches that don't really give me a bad headache, just a little headache, but instead it effects my vision or speech (depending on what it chooses to do at the time, doc says they're harmless and will go away like any other headache).
> 
> So, I'm in the McDonalds drive thru and I ordered one basketball net and a golf cart. I could NOT say "Grilled Honey Mustard Wrap and a coke", it just kept coming out as I want a basketball net and a golf cart. It was hysterical. I could have choose to be frustrated as heck, I could have went home and cried, I could have asked "why does this happen to me", or a hundred other things. Instead I pulled away, write down what I wanted and when it was my turn at the speaker again I drove all the way to the window and handed the lady my order I wrote down. The next day I went back to the drive thru to order again. When I was paying I told her I get headaches that effect my speech at inopportune times. She smiled, said it was OK, and took my money and told me to proceed to the next window. No biggie.
> 
> When it effects my vision I go blind on 1/2 of my perifreal vision or more. When that happens I have to simply must lay down till the headache goes away (or vision comes back actually). When it happens when I'm driving I umm, change course immediately and find a place to relax in a parking lot or go home to lay down more comfortably (instead of reclining the seat) if I'm close enough. It takes about 1/2 hour of rest to make it so I can see again.
> 
> So, you can make a choice. When things happen you can be frustrated and embarassed, or you can do what I do when I stutter and make it THEIR problem to try to understand you and think of it NOT as a problem at all, but instead something that simply happens.
> 
> Anyone that gives you a hard time, or adverse time, about your stuttering when you do so should be embarassed of themselves for not having the social skills themselves to be considerate to someone with a "handicap". I know you are not handicapped, but when you stutter (like me) you kinda simply are.
> 
> They don't know you're nervous, you could legitmately (which you do) have a stuttering problem. Anyone that doesn't accomodate makes it their fault they are an a$$shole and not yours for stuttering what so ever. What if you were a war hero that saved 100 other troops by taking a bullet to the head and survived? What if the result of that effected your speech with a stutter. What if you pushed an old lady out of the way of a speeding semi-truck that lost it's brakes and you hit your head, survived, but stuttered as a result? Would you feel differently? You shouldn't, because any reason you stutter is reason enough for you to be treated with respect.
> 
> Remember that.


I'm sorry to hear about your migrane headaches and vision problems. :hug

Thanks for the support. I know a lot of it is their problem (if they react negatively), but I can't help blaming myself for stuttering. I'll try not to be so hard on myself.


----------



## mathman

I don't stutter when I get nervous but my ability to speak well greatly declines. Whenever this happens I use what would probably be equivalent to a first grade vocabulary and people chuckle and they walk away with an image of me that isn't actually me.

And on the topic of headaches, I get headaches that affect my cognitive ability. They almost completely immobilize my ability to think at my normal level and I end up just laying there. But they are also accompanied by severe pain.


----------



## necropanda

I stutter lots. I'm starting to wonder if I have some kind of speech impediment, but I seem to talk normally if I'm really calm so maybe it is just the nervousness. Weird guess I'm not the only one!


----------



## Vieras

I stutter sometimes, or talk so fast that ten words become one giant word. It'll happen at random times, whether I'm calm or anxious. Usually it happens because I'll be thinking at 500 miles a minute and my mouth can barely keep up with my head. 

A few years ago I was alone in a classroom with some other girl who struck up a random conversation. The convo was quickly halted on an awkward note when she asked "What are you doing this weekend?" and I was stuttering so bad it took me far more than a few seconds to get an answer out.


----------



## solasum

This has been a recent thing for me. A lot of the time at work, I end up stuttering and saying something weird. I've been trying to remember to slow down what I'm saying, which helps, but I find that I stutter even around my own family members these days. I didn't used to.


----------



## Maiketh

I don't stutter so much as i do mumble or stammer. My wife gets annoyed when i do that because she can never understand what i'm saying :wife :tiptoe


----------



## Banzai

Maiketh said:


> I don't stutter so much as i do mumble or stammer. My wife gets annoyed when i do that because she can never understand what i'm saying :wife :tiptoe


Lol I hate it when that happens. I end up repeating myself and if they still don't understand, I give up altogether.


----------



## miminka

I do that quite a bad, actually. Never with the people I'm comfortable around. Always with the people I don't know when I'm in public. If I know I'm going to be asked a question, I always rehearse it in my head. But of course I always fumble and stutter. It's never been made into a big deal by others, which is good. Naturally I over-analyze what I said and how it may have sounded to the point where I can't focus on anything else.


----------



## lou123

*Stuttering when answering the phone =(*

I stutter quite often, it's so much worse when i'm trying to answer the phone, sometimes people hang up because they think there is no one there, when really i just can't get the simple word hello out, i go through phases when sometimes it's worse than others, sometimes it feels like i can't breathe or as if i forget to breathe, i don't know. At the moment it's quite bad. Does anyone have any tips or advice? i just want to be able to answer the phone without any trouble


----------



## theCARS1979

Try to talk slower it probably wont happen. Talk slow and steady. This has not happened to me really. If anything, very rarely it will happen.


----------



## mayhem

I usually stutter when i am so excited or when i am nervous or if i take my meds (which is concerta) which makes me nervous and makes me feel really weird. So i got a few tips for people, One of the tips is that when you talk and feel you are about to stutter, The key is to use hand movements and basically use body movements and take your time talking and remember it might make you feel or look a bit funny or slow or if you are on something but atleast it won't make you stutter as much or make you look real funny or stupid or etc..., I watch people when they talk and they use a lot of body movements to help them not to stutter and etc... has anyone does this?


----------



## mayhem

Vieras said:


> I stutter sometimes, or talk so fast that ten words become one giant word. It'll happen at random times, whether I'm calm or anxious. Usually it happens because I'll be thinking at 500 miles a minute and my mouth can barely keep up with my head.
> 
> A few years ago I was alone in a classroom with some other girl who struck up a random conversation. The convo was quickly halted on an awkward note when she asked "What are you doing this weekend?" and I was stuttering so bad it took me far more than a few seconds to get an answer out.


damn what was her expression?


----------



## ShyGirlM

I tend to stutter a little when I need to talk to strangers. It's not so bad that it impairs my speech in anyway but I do find it embarrassing. It seems to happen more when talking face to face rather than on the phone. I hate doing both but talking face to face makes me feel more anxious.


----------



## Draconess25

I stutter when I'm having a severe panic attack or if I've been really stressed all day. Oddly enough, the only things that'll come out right are the irritated curses I'll mumble under my breath. Try taking deep breaths before speaking again? It kinda helps me.


----------



## Unicornkitten1031

Oh my gosh, I have the same exact problem. I don't know where it comes from, and it only happens when I'm around people who make me nervous or who I don't know very well. I'm so glad I'm not the only one with this problem! Makes me feel validated.


----------

